# Iris & Samenschoten



## KamiSchami (29. Aug. 2006)

hiho, meine __ iris hat das erstemal schoten ausgebildet. diese sind nun offen und die sammen sind kurz vor dem rausfahlen. sammelt ihr die ein oder lasst ihr die natur natur sein. dankeschön. gruss kami


----------



## Dr.J (29. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

Hallo Kami,

um welche Sorte Iris handelt es sich? Würde mich evtl. für die Samen interessieren.


----------



## KamiSchami (29. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

ööööh.... hat blau geblüht glaub ich.... wie gut das ich bilder gemacht hab im sommer. gruss kami


----------



## Doris (29. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

Hallo Kami

Du kannst einerseits Natur Natur sein lassen, andererseits kannst du die Samen auch einsammeln und in einem Blumenkasten oder Blumentopf aussäen. Dann hast du eine bessere Übersicht, wenn du die Iris nachziehen möchtest.
Ich habs letztes Jahr auch versucht, habe sie aber erst im Haus stehen gehabt.(davon ist nichts gekommen) Astrid hat sie sofort in Blumenkästen gesät und draussen stehen lassen. Sie hat eine Menge neuer Pflanzen bekommen.


----------



## Annett (29. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

Hallo Kami,

ich denke, Du hattest bereits zuviele Iris im Teich?
Oder hat sich das unterdessen geändert? 
Hab ja auch schon mal überlegt, ob ich Dich wegen ein paar Samen antippel. Dann dachte ich, Du hast die verblühten Stiele bestimmt abgeschnippelt  
Hätte also auch Interesse an einer Portion Saatgut, wenn der Doc was über läßt   ... Natürlich gegen Portoerstattung!


----------



## Dr.J (29. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

@Annett
Nix da! ALLES für mich 
Quatsch. Ich denke Kami hat genug Samen für alle Interessenten, oder? ;-)


----------



## Khitomer (30. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

Hallo,

meine Iris (auch blau) haben auch jede Menge Schoten ausgebildet! Wie merke ich aber, dass die reif sind und geerntet werden können?? Und die sind dann alle für Annett!   

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Annett (30. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

 Danke, aber sooviele brauch ich ja nun auch ned! 
Ich bräuchte halt eine Sorte die IM Teich zurecht kommt. Außerhalb wächst genug.

Wenn die Kapseln gelb werden und sich langsam öffnen, solltest Du dem freien Fall in Teich oder Erde zuvorkommen 
Aber anschließend mit der Aussaat/Versand nicht zu lange warten. Viele Samen bilden wärend der richtigen Ausreifung (Todreife) Stoffe, die zur Keimruhe führen.. und diese läßt sich dann z.T. nur sehr schwer wieder brechen. Ich meine, diese Iris-Arten gehören dazu.


----------



## Thorsten (30. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

Hi Ihrs,

ich kann das nur bestätigen. 

Astrid hat letztes Jahr eine Menge Samen in Blumenkübel-Erde gesteckt. 
Diese sind prächtig gewachsen (ca. 25-30 Stück), allerdings müssen die Samen gut und reichlich gewässert werden!!


*P.S.*
Wenn die Schoten "vertrocknet" aussehen, können sie aufgebrochen - und der Samen entnommen werden .
*
P.P.S*
Über dem Winter sollten sie frostfrei gelagert werden.


----------



## gabi (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

Hi,

und wie lange muss ich dann auf die neue Iris-Blüte warten? Kann das einige Jahre dauern?


----------



## Thorsten (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

Hi Gabi,

die Schoten, die Astrid eingepflanzt hat, haben sich prächtig entwickelt.

Die Iris selbst ist mitlerweile ca. 20-25 cm hoch.

Ich denke, dass wir nächstes Jahr die erste Blüte erwarten können.

Insgesammt dauert das ganze wohl zwei Jahre bis die erste Blüte treibt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

Hallo, 

für alle die sich ihren Irisbestand durch Aussaat vermehren möchten.

So gut wie alle Irisarten sind Kaltkeimer. Die Samen gleich aussäen und im Garten stehen lassen. Bei den jetzigen Herbsttemperaturen quellen die Samenkörner vor, werden dann den Winter über der Kälte ausgesetzt und fangen nächstes Jahr im April/mai an zu keimen. Die Samenkörner bloß nicht austrocknen lassen (im Haus den Winter über liegenlassen). Sonst kann es passieren das die Keimfähigkeit erliescht (bzw. sie warten nach der Aussaat das nächste Winterwetter ab ). Die Samen von Iris pseudacorus läßt man am besten den Winter über im Teich rumschwimmen und sammelt die Sämlinge bei einer Größe von 15-20cm ein. 
@Gabi, die erste Blüte kommt bei Iris meist im 3. Jahr (bei gutem Wachstum auch schon mal im 2.)

MfG Frank


----------



## KamiSchami (2. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

hi, so paar samen könne ich rausrücken *ggg* also wer will? gruss kami


----------



## Annett (2. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

Moin Kami,

also wenn noch welche über sind... nehme ich gerne was ab. 
Alles weitere sollten wir dann per PN klären. 

Schönes WE aus dem noch sonnigen Sachsen.


----------



## Dr.J (2. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

Schicke Dir ne PN.

Annett muss sich aber hinten anstellen.


----------



## Thorsten (2. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

Kinders Kinders....ich muss mal Astrid fragen, evtl. hat sie auch noch welche


----------



## Astrid (2. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

Hallo Ihr Sammler    

ich habe einige Samen von meinen __ Schwertlilien über. Ich kann auch einige Schwertlilien, die ich dieses Jahr gezogen habe, abgeben.  
Also, wer was möchte, kann sich ja per PN bei mir melden


----------



## bonsai (2. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

Moin,
todreife Samen, was es nicht so alles gibt.
Da war ich wohl mal wieder Kreideholen im Biounterricht, oder muss ich dafür Agraökönom werden? ;-)

Gruß nach da, wo das Forumtreffen 2006 stattfand

Norbert


----------



## Annett (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

Moinmoin,


@Norbert
Normal sagt man wohl auch "Vollreife" dazu. Todreife heißt es fälschlich umgangssprachlich wohl auch, weil sich anscheinend im Korn nichts mehr tut. Es laufen aber eben doch noch Stoffwechselprozesse usw. ab, sonst würde es später nicht mehr auskeimen. Wer den richtigen Erntezeitpunkt verpasst, erntet aber vermehrt Körner, die nicht mehr keimfähig sind. 
Passiert uns leider auch ab und an bei der Saatguterzeugung und ist seeehr ärgerlich und stellt vor allem bei Erbsen- und Roggenvermehrung ein Heidenproblem dar!
Ganz dunkel erinnere ich mich da aber an Mikrorisse in den Körner, durch die mechanische Beanspruchung bei Drusch, aber das führt jetzt wirklich viiiiel zu weit.  
 So wurde das früher gemacht.  

Aber hier vielleicht noch etwas zum wieso, weshalb und warum bei der Lagerung von Saatgut.


> Lagerungsmethoden: Trocken und/oder Kalt
> Die Keimfähigkeit geht durch biochemische Reaktionen verloren. Diese benötigen sowohl Wasser
> als auch bestimmte Temperaturen für ihren Ablauf. Wird die Temperatur um 10 Grad erhöht
> verdoppelt sich die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit.
> ...


- defekter Link entfernt -

und was zu Frost- und Kaltkeimern...



> Frostkeimer / Kaltkeimer
> 
> Der Samen einiger Pflanzen befindet sich, kurz nach seiner Reife im Herbst, in einer sogenannten Keimruhe, die durch einen chemischen Stoff in dem Samen ausgelöst wird. Da die Keimruhe schon bei Temperaturen zwischen +1-10 Grad aufgehoben wird, werden sie eher Kaltkeimer genannt. In der Zeit zwischen Oktober und März werden die Kaltkeimer in Töpfe gesät und an einem kühlen Platz im Garten aufgestellt. Erst nach Einsetzen der ersten, anhaltenden Wärmeperiode beginnt der Samen an zu keimen, indem die meist harte Schale aufplatzt oder porös wird. Wenige Arten benötigen sogar 2 Kälteperioden um die Keimruhe zu brechen -dazu gehört z.B. die Christrose. ....
> Samen aus dem Fachhandel werden in der Regel schon vorher einer künstlichen Kälteperiode ausgesetzt, damit sie gleich nach der Aussaat keimen.


- defekter Link entfernt -

Alle Klarheiten dahingehend beseitigt?


----------



## bonsai (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

moin Annett,
sag ich doch - diplomierter Schollenbrecher muss man sein ;-)
Ja jetzt ist mir alles klar - da bei mir immer alles wächst wie Teufel stimmt wohl der Spruch von den dicksten Kartoffeln.....

Nordische Grüße nach da, wo das FT2006 stattfand

Norbert


----------



## Gisela Cords (5. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

Grüsst euch,
auch bei mir haben die Iris ( zwei blau blühende ) jede Menge Samenkapseln gebildet, die man jetzt herausernten könnte. Wer noch versuchen will neue Pflanzen heranzuziehen, ich könnte auch ein paar Briefchen versenden.
Viele Grüße aus den Ardennen 
Gisela


----------



## lestrat (19. Sep. 2006)

* Iris & Samenschoten u. Seerosen*

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu in diesem Forum und habe beim stöbern diesen Beitrag gefunden.

Wir sind dabei unseren alten Teich zu vergrößern. Bis jetzt haben wir nur gelbe und lila Iris, wobei die lila Iris sich gerade entwickeln. 
Wäre an blauen Iris interessiert (Samen oder auch Pflanzen). 
Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich die gelben Iris mehr oder weniger als Unkraut angesehen hab, denn die vermehren sich über Samen im ganzen Garten. Daher habe ich auch bis jetzt den Samen nicht gesammelt.   
Bin aber gerne bereit Samen zu sammeln und zu tauschen. 

Könnte auch ein oder zwei __ weiße Seerosen abgeben/tauschen gegen eine ander Farbe. 

Wohne im Raum Aachen.

Gruß lestrat


----------



## Karpfen (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

Hallo, 
ich kann auch welche brauchen.
Alle Farben!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## lestrat (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinen gelben Iris haben sich Sammenschoten (10- 12Stück) gebildet. Die sind bereits gelb und leicht aufgeplatzt. Die kann ich gerne abgeben.
Sendet mir eine PN.

Gruß lestrat


----------



## Dr.J (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Iris & Samenschoten*

Hallo Kami,

hast du nun die Samen schon geschickt?


----------

